
The Startup That Wants to Sell You a Subscription to Miami Beach Tap Water - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/02/woosh-miami-beach-water-fountain-plastic-bottles-why.html
======
mimixco
It's not fair to compare this to a water fountain, which is unfiltered and
fairly disgusting. I lived in South Florida for 17 years and I don't think
many people want to drink the (tap) water there. This is probably a good idea.

